# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  rank the top 5 steroids for bulking

## AlphaMaleDawg

I suppose some of you react differently than others but what are the best compounds for bulking? from what im reading, it sounds like its deca , tren , dbol , test, then maybe anavar ?

can someone shed some line of which ones are more powerful than others for purely muscle building purposes?

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

why don't you just read their profiles...

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

i did but they dont clearly state which is better than others

----------


## manwitplans

Depends on the individual, goals of the bulker, and so on.

- Generally: Test is to be included in all cycles... so yeah

- Tradiotional bulking drugs: Test, deca , androl, dbol 
- Tradiotional cutting drugs: Winstrol , tren , masteron 

But there are many ways to mix it up:

- Some bulk on test and tren, some cut on it.
- Some cut on test and deca, some bulk..

It all depends of your diet and goals.

----------


## redz

Anavar definitely isnt great for bulking though.

----------


## HustlerBrah

any form of test> everything imo.

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

> any form of test> everything imo.


test is better for mass than something like deca or tren ? i know test would be run in any cycle but im talking purely from a hypothetical standpoint

----------


## Big

> why don't you just read their profiles...


x2^^
or look up the anabolic /androgenic ratios.

----------


## HustlerBrah

> test is better for mass than something like deca or tren? i know test would be run in any cycle but im talking purely from a hypothetical standpoint


well from a hypothetical standpoint anything with a higher anabolic /androgenic ratio would be more beneficial? 

or maybe i'm missing something here.

----------


## DEE151

> Depends on the individual, goals of the bulker, and so on.
> 
> - Generally: Test is to be included in all cycles... so yeah
> 
> - Tradiotional bulking drugs: Test, deca , androl, dbol 
> - Tradiotional cutting drugs: Winstrol , tren , masteron 
> 
> But there are many ways to mix it up:
> 
> ...


how would you cut on test & deca? what would you have to do in order to cut o those 2?

----------


## Big

> how would you cut on test & deca? what would you have to do in order to cut o those 2?


diet properly.

----------


## DOM6

Breakfast
Brunch
Lunch
Snack/shake
Dinner

----------


## DEE151

> diet properly.


so will that mean a diet with less calories compare to wen your on a bulking diet?

----------


## Big

you can cut or bulk with any compounds if the diet is in order, calories are one aspect of a proper diet but there is much more to it than that. even a compound that yields much more water retention will not affect the finished product, the water retention leaves after the cycle. obviously some compounds are better to cut with than others, but that doesn't mean you can't cut on test/deca , etc.

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> i did but they dont clearly state which is better than others


......




> x2^^
> or l*ook up the anabolic/androgenic ratios.*


Are you smarter then a 5th grader? LOL  :Wink/Grin:  

just joking around.

----------


## gunslinger2

You can also get lean on pizza if all you eat is one slice per day and drink water. It does not mean pizza is good for cutting. Show me someone getting lean on Anadrol and test and I'll show you someone who is taking in less than 500 calories per day and eating clen like candy.

Being cute aside I would say generally speaking the less a steroid converts to estrogen the better of a cutter it will be. Examples: Winstrol , Anavar , Proviron , Mastrone.

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

can someone aware me on what an anabolic /androgenic ratio is? i am not familiar with how that works

----------


## Big

> You can also get lean on pizza if all you eat is one slice per day and drink water. It does not mean pizza is good for cutting. Show me someone getting lean on Anadrol and test and I'll show you someone who is taking in less than 500 calories per day and eating clen like candy.


I've cycled drol at 150mg/day with my test and finished the blast at 11%bf. I've never used clen and consumed far more than 500 calories/day. just because you don't know how to do it, don't assume no one does.

----------


## squatalot

Test, test, test, test, and more test

----------


## powerliftmike

For me, top 5 bulkers with testosterone being considered a single category (lump test e, cyp, prop, susp, etc all together) are

1. testosterone (i like e and cyp for bulking)
2. deca 
3. anadrol 
4. masteron e
5. dbol (although i dont like this one)

----------


## wukillabee

> ......
> 
> 
> 
> Are you smarter then a 5th grader? LOL  
> 
> just joking around.


Seriously! Id say u can do any goal with almost any compound. Only thing is, var, primo, winny, mast, u will not bulk on these even on a bulking diet with test imo. Other then that, everythings games! As far as highest ana/andro ratios, inst tren the highest at 500/500?

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I've cycled drol at 150mg/day with my test and finished the blast at 11%bf. I've never used clen and consumed far more than 500 calories/day. *just because you don't know how to do it, don't assume no one does*.


Bingo... that pretty much sums up every cycle's effectiveness, proper usage for your desired results.

----------


## gunslinger2

> I've cycled drol at 150mg/day with my test and finished the blast at 11%bf. I've never used clen and consumed far more than 500 calories/day. just because you don't know how to do it, don't assume no one does.


I would love to know how you take that much drol and not gain any water weight. I'm sure there are many more who would love to know this as well, care to share?





> You sir are retarded.


coming from someone who does not understand sarcasm....lol

----------


## Big

> I would love to know how you take that much drol and not gain any water weight. I'm sure there are many more who would love to know this as well, care to share?


water weight does not = body fat, the water leaves after the cycle. seriously, you don't know that?

----------


## trulbfan3

I personally love anadrol it put 20 lbs on me in 4 weeks and close i went from benchin 375 to over 450 w/ prop and tren  :Smilie: .....never tried deca but from what ive seen happen w/ guys im friends w/ ide say:

test 

anadrol
tren
d bol
deca

----------


## trulbfan3

> water weight does not = body fat, the water leaves after the cycle. seriously, you don't know that?



ARIMIDEX and a shit load of vitamin b6

----------


## WARMachine

> x2^^
> or look up the anabolic/androgenic ratios.


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=356265  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## ranging1

personaly from what ive read, since obviously i havent run all them, but i think most people would agree IF u read steroid profiles and stickies

testerome rains supreme just besuase U NEED IT in a bulking cycle

id then say deca , due to its good anaboolic ratio, and weaker androgenic ratio it could be stacked with test very nicely since it wont compete for receptors, also it puts on more weight then what tren does

then tren, just becuase its gains are very lean and solid, and can be synergestic with steroids that are no AR mediated, also it binds VERY well to the receptors, i put it behind deca since this can be a leaning compound aswell

then equipose, not for its weight gains but its amazing appetite abilities, i think if u want to bulk up big, many guys fail to gain what they possibly couldve becuase they under eat, or justy struggle eating the neseccary calories

then dbol or anadrol just becuase u gain a shitload of weight off it (mostly water) but compared on mg basis dbol is stronger then anadrol and its more powerful, and anabolic ,
however i think its a matter of opinion since everyone likes different orals, i put orals last just becuase their gains are probably the hardest to maintain or keep

However this is just my opinion, i think its a case or try things through ur cycles, and do ur research, everyone has different needs and desires

some may put tren before deca just becuase theirs less water weight gain, and more quality muscle and strength gains
some may not even put eq in their becuase of its dissapointing gains, from what ive read eq is a love or hate steroid by users

orals i think just need to be last, and will argue this, just becuase bulking orals gains are hard to maintain, mostly water, toxic on ur liver, suppressive, SHOULD only be used for short periods, and in all fairness if ur going to use steroids u should have the courage to stick a needle in ur skin

----------


## scott91

I suppose some of you react differently than others but what are the best compounds for bulking? from what im reading, it sounds like its deca , tren , dbol , test, then maybe anavar ?. . . . . .. . 


i personaly would only use 2 ov the 5 to bulk up n thats dbol n test , n iv never heard of any1 using anavar in bulking cycles =S

----------


## alpmaster

Easy:

Testosterone Suspension 
Testosterone Propionate 
Testosterone Enanthate 
Testosterone Cypionate 
Sustanon

----------


## ranging1

> I suppose some of you react differently than others but what are the best compounds for bulking? from what im reading, it sounds like its deca , tren , dbol , test, then maybe anavar ?. . . . . .. . 
> 
> 
> i personaly would only use 2 ov the 5 to bulk up n thats dbol n test , n iv never heard of any1 using anavar in bulking cycles =S


anavar isnt a bulking agent, anadrol is, who ever said anavar just dont listen to them

if ur main concern is gaining the most size, test and deca are the best injectables

tren is quality lean muscle gain, but not as great as deca or test, but theirs less water retention with tren, so thats why its gains seem less

dbol and anadrol will blow u up, and make u gian ALOT of weight, BUT their gains are quicky lost

----------


## chuckt12345

Id have to say deca blows test away as far as a bulking agent but thats just my personal exp. Ive done deca only (when i didnt know anything) and test only and it was like 3 to 1 diff as far as weight gain.

----------


## gunslinger2

> water weight does not = body fat, the water leaves after the cycle. seriously, you don't know that?


Yeah I know that.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Some people might not wanna blow up like a balloon when trying to cut. So a steroid that does not cause you to hold massive amounts of water would be better.



There sure are a lot of ass holes on here.




> anavar isnt a bulking agent, anadrol is, who ever said anavar just dont listen to them


I'm sure big can bulk on anavar hell he cuts on drol, so why not.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## liftw8t

> I suppose some of you react differently than others but what are the best compounds for bulking? from what im reading, it sounds like its deca , tren , dbol , test, then maybe anavar ?
> 
> can someone shed some line of which ones are more powerful than others for purely muscle building purposes?


I would put EQ up there before anavar although both bring out hardness and vascularity I think EQ is a better bulker and is used more for bulking than anavar would be. And you forgot Anadrol .

----------


## Big

> Yeah I know that. 
> 
> Some people might not wanna blow up like a balloon when trying to cut. So a steroid that does not cause you to hold massive amounts of water would be better.
> 
> 
> 
> There sure are a lot of ass holes on here.
> 
> 
> ...


my point was simply that it's possible to cut while on what are considered "bulking" compounds, not that it's the best thing to do. I thought your "cutting on pizza" analogy was ridiculous compared to the point I made, and your attitude when facing an opinion that differs from your own sucks.

----------


## gunslinger2

> my point was simply that it's possible to cut while on what are considered "bulking" compounds, not that it's the best thing to do. I thought your "cutting on pizza" analogy was ridiculous compared to the point I made, and your attitude when facing an opinion that differs from your own sucks.




Yeah its a character flaw. My point was simply that just because it can be done does not mean its the best thing for the job or that someone should try to cut on drol when there are far better choices out there.

I don't know a lot of bodybuilders taking drol right before a show. There is a reason for this. I'm sure someone could "cut" on creatine as well, but why make it hard on yourself?

----------


## Knockout_Power

Im sure the general concensus is a buling cycle would be Test, Deca and a Dbol kicker, adding other compunds just fine tunes it or adds to it, but Im sure this is the most common and just changes as per personally preference.

----------


## scott91

equipoise if i run it for 12-16 weeks and anadrol 50 also work well for me when im bulking but my personal my top 5 would be 

1) test 
2) dbol 
3) anadrol
4) equipoise
5) deca

----------


## MuscleScience

1.Dedicationdrol
2.Foodbolin
3.Sleeping Cyp or Rest E
4.Trainbolin
5.Research depot.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> 1.Dedicationdrol
> 2.Foodbolin
> 3.Sleeping Cyp or Rest E
> 4.Trainbolin
> 5.Research depot.


Yah well, Hulk Hogan says it:

1) say your prayers
2) training
3) take your vitamins Brutherrrr!!!!

----------


## gymnerd

1) Test supension

2) Deca 

3)Dbol 

4)Anadrol 

5)Superdrol or m1t if you can find it.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Yah well, Hulk Hogan says it:
> 
> 1) say your prayers
> 2) training
> 3) take your vitamins Brutherrrr!!!!


I love the hulkster

----------

